# WeHe Minikin V1.5 (150w)



## Gizmo (4/8/16)

NOW IN STOCK
WeHe Minikin 150W only R1200
http://www.vapeking.co.za/wehe-minikin-v1.5-150w.html


----------



## Kalashnikov (4/8/16)

Soooooooooo cheap jeez

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (4/8/16)

Are these clones because I thought Asmodus made the Minikin?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## blujeenz (4/8/16)

OnePowerfulCorsa said:


> Are these clones because I thought Asmodus made the Minikin?


Think they had a falling out with the factory where they're made, factory prolly said "get lost" so now its wehe instead of asmodus


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (4/8/16)

blujeenz said:


> Think they had a falling out with the factory where they're made, factory prolly said "get lost" so now its wehe instead of asmodus



http://www.asmodus.com/Authenticator-s/1875.htm

But Asmodus are still selling the Minikin. I want to buy one but I am confused as to which is authentic and which not.


----------



## blujeenz (4/8/16)

OnePowerfulCorsa said:


> http://www.asmodus.com/Authenticator-s/1875.htm
> 
> But Asmodus are still selling the Minikin. I want to buy one but I am confused as to which is authentic and which not.


They are both authentic, Asmodus is only a USA distribution company, the WeHe is factory direct, naturally they cant use the "Asmodus" name.


----------



## brotiform (4/8/16)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KimVapeDashian (4/8/16)

brotiform said:


>




The asmodus minikin "authentic" runs a WEHE chip right?

WEHE is a chinese factory? Does not mean it is "fake" though surely - its like what happened with the DNA200 from wismec getting cloned to the RX200 because they sourced the devices from chinese factories... China does not care much for US laws on these matters, if they can deliver an end product cheaper - they will.

They probably perform the same?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Gizmo (4/8/16)

asMODus minikin and WEHE minikin were both manufactured by Sigelei. asMODus and WEHE are only distributors. So when it comes to authenticity, then they both are.

However, the WEHE is cheaper.. That is what I know from my supplier. We wil still stock at asMODus Minikins at some point but the price we got these in we knew quite a few people would be happy with this.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2 | Useful 1


----------



## KimVapeDashian (4/8/16)

Gizmo said:


> asMODus minikin and WEHE minikin were both manufactured by Sigelei. asMODus and WEHE are only distributors. So when it comes to authenticity, then they both are.
> 
> However, the WEHE is cheaper.. That is what I know from my supplier. We wil still stock at asMODus Minikins at some point but the price we got these in we knew quite a few people would be happy with this.



#amhappy thanks @Gizmo


----------



## Feliks Karp (4/8/16)

WeHe which is associated with sigeli


KimVapeDashian said:


> The asmodus minikin "authentic" runs a WEHE chip right?
> 
> WEHE is a chinese factory? Does not mean it is "fake" though surely - its like what happened with the DNA200 from wismec getting cloned to the RX200 because they sourced the devices from chinese factories... China does not care much for US laws on these matters, if they can deliver an end product cheaper - they will.
> 
> They probably perform the same?




It's like when laisimo produced their own "snow wolf" after pairing up with asmodus, asmodus had an issue with that.

And its the same with the IJOY / LMC mods, go to Ijoys site and its called Ijoy Limitless, go to vapor hub's site its just an LMC box mod/ limitless lux.


----------



## brotiform (4/8/16)

Gizmo said:


> asMODus minikin and WEHE minikin were both manufactured by Sigelei. asMODus and WEHE are only distributors. So when it comes to authenticity, then they both are.
> 
> However, the WEHE is cheaper.. That is what I know from my supplier. We wil still stock at asMODus Minikins at some point but the price we got these in we knew quite a few people would be happy with this.



I've also seen this , WeHe being a sister company to AsMODus. 

Strip the asmodus brand name , slap on WeHe and boom , price drops for the same product.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (4/8/16)

Who cares what it's called, it looks cool and probably won't autofire at 5:30am on your bedside kassie. I'm quite tempted to grab one of these.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## brotiform (4/8/16)

BumbleBee said:


> Who cares what it's called, it looks cool and probably won't autofire at 5:30am on your bedside kassie. I'm quite tempted to grab one of these.



LOL.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Carlito (5/8/16)

It states here its a clone


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BumbleBee (5/8/16)

Carlito said:


> It states *here* its a clone


Where is "here"?


----------



## Carlito (5/8/16)

http://www.asmodus.com/Authenticator-s/1875.htm


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (5/8/16)

Hmmm, a bit of googling tells me that Asmodus and WeHe are both somehow part of Sigelei. I really couldn't be bothered to do much more digging. This is kinda like when Ford and Mazda made the same vehicles a few years ago, kinda like what Toyota and Subaru are doing now with that cute little sports car, the Toyota 86 and the Subaru [insert random letters here]

@Gizmo, I'm curious, does this WeHe version have the Asmodus logo on the casing?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DrSirus-88 (6/8/16)

Carlito said:


> http://www.asmodus.com/Authenticator-s/1875.htm
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Of Course the asmodus site is going to tell the world that the WEHE is a clone. They are both the exact same device with different names. WEHE are the chip makers for both devices, so you are gaurenteed to get the exact same results/performance as you would have with the minikin. 

The price point is slightly less then the minikin and as @Gizmo mentioned they plan to stock both so you are in luck when it comes to options.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DrSirus-88 (6/8/16)

BumbleBee said:


> Hmmm, a bit of googling tells me that Asmodus and WeHe are both somehow part of Sigelei. I really couldn't be bothered to do much more digging. This is kinda like when Ford and Mazda made the same vehicles a few years ago, kinda like what Toyota and Subaru are doing now with that cute little sports car, the Toyota 86 and the Subaru [insert random letters here]
> 
> @Gizmo, I'm curious, does this WeHe version have the Asmodus logo on the casing?



Hi @BumbleBee,

No it has a similar logo however instead Asmodus it Says Wehemod. But at first glance you would think it's the asmodus.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## MurderDoll (6/8/16)

DrSirus-88 said:


> Hi @BumbleBee,
> 
> No it has a similar logo however instead Asmodus it Says Wehemod. But at first glance you would think it's the asmodus.


Once out the box you won't know the difference. Even the Asmodus logo on the WeHe is identical. 

So buy the WeHe, throw the box away and no one will know the difference. 

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## VapeSnow (6/8/16)

Wehe is a a China Company and the chip, Mod And software is made in china. 

Asmodus is a American company and mod and software is made in China BUT the chip is made is the USA. 

Big difference

That is how I understand it!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Dr Phil (6/8/16)

Must be honest I own an asmodus Minkin and a Wehe minkin and head to head the performance is identical 100% the same.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## JsPLAYn (7/8/16)

Hw can a fake be priced same as original then if that's the case?

JsPLAYn'z VAPEquarters


----------



## KimVapeDashian (8/8/16)

http://www.vapeking.co.za/wehe-minikin-v1.5-150w.html
R1200

http://www.sirvape.co.za/products/new-asmodus-black-minikin-1-5-150w
R1425

Jssayn


----------



## MoneymanVape (8/8/16)

Any blue available??


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/8/16)

MoneymanVape said:


> Any blue available??



It appears only red and black...
http://www.vapeking.co.za/wehe-minikin-v1.5-150w.html


----------



## MoneymanVape (8/8/16)

Anyone know if the blue minikin is gloss or matt?


----------



## JsPLAYn (8/8/16)

Blue is gloss @Rob Fisher

@KimVapeDashian I paid 1250 for a asmodus minkin brand new in CT 

JsPLAYn'z VAPEquarters

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## MoneymanVape (8/8/16)

jsplayn said:


> Blue is gloss @Rob Fisher
> 
> @KimVapeDashian I paid 1250 for a asmodus minkin brand new in CT
> 
> JsPLAYn'z VAPEquarters


Thanks


----------



## KimVapeDashian (10/8/16)

jsplayn said:


> Blue is gloss @Rob Fisher
> 
> @KimVapeDashian I paid 1250 for a asmodus minkin brand new in CT
> 
> JsPLAYn'z VAPEquarters



Link?


----------



## JsPLAYn (12/8/16)

@KimVapeDashian it's a private CT vendor who imported directly from asmodus.. guys in CT knws who I'm speaking about 

JsPLAYn'z VAPEquarters

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Gizmo (12/8/16)

Please note the Wehe has pre-heat function on the chip which is quite a bonus

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## boxerulez (12/8/16)

I cannot get over how many people are buying this, in the WEHE branded kit, for a bargain price and then complain because its not the official Asmodus model.

Same quality device,
Same cosmetically,
Decent savings,

Shut up and be happy

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## MoneymanVape (13/8/16)

Gizmo said:


> Please note the Wehe has pre-heat function on the chip which is quite a bonus


I couldn't find anything on the wehe site stating that the minikin they make has preheat function.
Are you sure about this statement?


----------



## Scouse45 (13/8/16)

I have the wehe and it does hav preheat function. Up button and fire button. Works well

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## MoneymanVape (13/8/16)

Oky 


Scouse45 said:


> I have the wehe and it does hav preheat function. Up button and fire button. Works well
> View attachment 63555


Nice. And the asmodus does not have that function?


----------



## MurderDoll (13/8/16)

MoneymanVape said:


> Oky
> 
> Nice. And the asmodus does not have that function?


Just checked. 

Up and fire locks the system.
Down and fire shows gives a read on the resistance. 

So no. It doesn't. 
This was done on a Minikin 150w. 

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scouse45 (13/8/16)

Well my WEHE that I bought from vapeking this week does hav preheat function that I use. Up and fire is preheat, down and fire locks device.


----------



## Scouse45 (13/8/16)

Thanks @MurderDoll for checking!

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## JsPLAYn (14/8/16)

What exactly does that function do

JsPLAYn'z VAPEquarters


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/8/16)

jsplayn said:


> What exactly does that function do



It helps with ramp up time of the bigger builds... the first X nanoseconds it fires at a higher wattage to bring the coil to your happy place so you get your prefered vape quicker... the Sigelei 213 has the same feature.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## JsPLAYn (14/8/16)

In other words reduces original ramp up time?

JsPLAYn'z VAPEquarters

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/8/16)

jsplayn said:


> In other words reduces original ramp up time?



Yes that it does.


----------



## MoneymanVape (14/8/16)

MurderDoll said:


> Just checked.
> 
> Up and fire locks the system.
> Down and fire shows gives a read on the resistance.
> ...


Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (18/8/16)

Does this mean that they are not using the same chip then if it has preheat?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MoneymanVape (18/8/16)

If im not mistaking the chip is made by wehe. The wehe minikin is made in china and the asmodus minikin is made in usa.
Correct me if im wrong here.


----------



## JsPLAYn (20/8/16)

MoneymanVape said:


> If im not mistaking the chip is made by wehe. The wehe minikin is made in china and the asmodus minikin is made in usa.
> Correct me if im wrong here.


That's correct and preheat or not. .from what I heard the WEHE is not covered with a warranty from asmodus

JsPLAYn'z VAPEquarters

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr Phil (20/8/16)

@jsplayn The warranty is cover by the vendor


----------



## JsPLAYn (20/8/16)

Dr Phil said:


> @jsplayn The warranty is cover by the vendor


Yes it will be otherwise no1 will buy it.. but what do they do if something goes wrong? . That's the big question. . The Asmodus brand gives vendors the warranty that they carry over to us. So if asmodus minikin breaks due to factory fault then the vendor liase with asmodus n is covered .. but not on wehe

JsPLAYn'z VAPEquarters


----------



## MoneymanVape (23/8/16)

Heard that the wehe finish is shit compared to the asmodus

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dr Phil (24/8/16)

incorrect the finish is identical i own both

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## JsPLAYn (24/8/16)

With regards to finish it also puzzled me as I saw an email from asmodus California stating the ruberised black is discontinued due to a pealing issue but WEHE has releases that exact one again.. confused 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kalashnikov (25/8/16)

jsplayn said:


> With regards to finish it also puzzled me as I saw an email from asmodus California stating the ruberised black is discontinued due to a pealing issue but WEHE has releases that exact one again.. confused
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


There is a issue? Mine is still perfect and i am not careful with it


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (3/9/16)

An update of what is going on with Asmodus, WeHe, Laisimo and a few others.

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## blujeenz (3/9/16)

OnePowerfulCorsa said:


> An update of what is going on with Asmodus, WeHe, Laisimo and a few others.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


That paints a vastly different picture to my grasp of the fiasco.
Seems like Asmodus(Eddie) got throughly massaged with a pineapple by Sigelei et al, that was some read, mail & wire fraud, racketeering etc.
They even had him pay their utility bills.


----------



## Glen (8/10/16)

Yeah that was a really interesting read.

I got sold one of these and I'm worried about keeping it, how do I know the thing won't break down much quicker than expected due to poor quality?

Does anyone know what chip is in the WEHE? The store salesman advised me to update the mod however I'm not sure how or what the chipset is. Looking as asmodus' site the cricket boards and circuitry look different.


----------



## M5000 (10/10/16)

That case is a brain drain. The plaintiffs are "COME NOW" and they have a warehouse in Milliken ave... But seriously this story has so many sides to it, it seems like Asmoduis commissioned Sigelei to make the Minikins for them, and Sig produced their own stuff on the side which is Wehe. The 120W did have te Wehe chip on both, and many if not all could be the same product because they were making 'one for you and one for me'. Seems like from the 150W onwards the Wehe and Asmodus products were diferent, Wehe was a copy and not from the same production. 

I couldn't concentrate any harder so from the bits I read it seemed to go something like that. The Sig guy is quite a character, he got Asmodus to promote Sig products in the rush. Seems like the whole vaping industry is run by a chinese family and this is just family politics.


----------

